# braplast box rack system



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

does anyone know of any body who builds rack systems for braplast boxes. the 3ltr ones preferably. with use without lids.

let me know if you do .

cheers


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont personally but there are a few on here


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

The braplast flip top tubs arent very rigid so wouldnt advise them for a lidless rack as even a hatchling would be able to push out of them no matter how small the gap was made. But switch to RUBs, you can get similar sizes, more rigid so more suitable. Or keep to lidded braplast tubs.
But im sure any of the viv builders on here would give it a go if your not into DIY, just find the nearest one to you.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah i just hate rubs though. they just seem such a waste. i'll give it a go myself i think or use the cadbury boxes.

cheers


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a braplast tub rack i made that i use for ball python hatchlings, its lidless with about 0.5mm gap and no escapees yet in the 6months i've been using it, as to who makes them... Can you not give it a go urself?


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

We can do you a hatchling rack which is 72"(w)x24"(h)x12"(d). This will enable you to hold 49 Braplast tubs with lids on. We use two 36" heat mats on the back connected to a stat to obtain perfect temperatures. 

It is available in Ten colours and costs £135 + Mats and Stat. Can also supply braplast tuubs for £1.25 each

Many Thanks.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

sounds good is that the 3ltr tubs?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

oh sorry have you got any pics as well?


----------

